# Troy Bilt Flex?



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking to get a new mower and like the idea of a single engine for mower/snowblower to save on storage space. Mostly wondering how it cuts. most youtube reviews show it just cutting weeds.

anyone tried one out?


----------



## USClawnguy (Apr 15, 2018)

I bought one last year when it was on sale. All in all, it cuts well...ive been considering putting a review video on youtube of cutting a good lawn with it instead of the overgrown mess you see on there now.

I dont need a snwblower but was planning to get the aerator when i can finally find it in stock

I wish i could use the flex and a timemaster in a head to head to see which is better


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I'd love to see how it cuts son nice tall cool season grass rather than some crappy overgrown weeds.

My guess is the time master is the better mower but I'm not sure if it's good enough to rule out the flex.


----------



## Msujeffery (May 20, 2018)

I also have one, I got it last year so this will be my 1st full season of cutting. I love it's cut and mulching ability so far. I also bought the snow blower, blower, and pressure washer when on sale.

I'm also upgrading from a 21in Toro so the wider cut has been nice and does a much better job.

I wish there was wider spread adaption of the system to get other attachments developed and some modification forums like putting on a heavier striping system then the plastic piece.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Well that's a interesting power unit. Cool.


----------



## DFicklin (Apr 9, 2019)

Anyone have any more information on these units? I have a chance to buy one. Are they still made? Worth buying?


----------

